# Can't open RFCOMM control socket

## jeip

Hei

Osaisiko joku sanoa mikähän mahtaisia olla vikana?

```

 * Shutting down Bluetooth ...

 *     Stopping rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported                                                      [ !! ]

 *     Stopping sdpd ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *     Stopping hcid ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Starting Bluetooth ...

 *     Starting hcid ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *     Starting sdpd ...                                                                                                                              [ !! ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Protocol not supported

```

Kernelissä pitäisi olla kaikki tarvittava päällä

```

localhost linux # grep BT .config

CONFIG_BT=y

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=y

CONFIG_BT_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=y

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=y

# CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

```

----------

## kbs

```
modprobe rfcomm 
```

----------

